# Viet Nam



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What got a medal back then?

Purple heart, bronze star, army commendation, etc...


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Purple Heart was for receiving wound due to "action", Bronze Star was for heroic actions etc...

The action that received a Bronze Star in one unit may not even get thanked in another unit. IE You had to be "put in for" a meritorious commendation. Hollering "duck" to warn someone of an incoming danger could receive commendation in one unit, while jumping on a grenade and saving many lives would not even receive "honorable mention" in another unit. Exaggeration was to illustrate that there was no set-in-stone "exchange rate".

Frank Burns got a Purple Heart from receiving shell fragments in his eye while under sniper fire---egg shell fragment. 

73, Mark


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I knew the purple heart. Really more curious of the latter.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I believe the Bronze star was for "heroic" actions. Too lazy to go to innerweb and search it. My exaggeration above and repeated here (Hollering "duck" to warn someone of an incoming danger could receive commendation in one unit, while jumping on a grenade and saving many lives would not even receive "honorable mention" in another unit.) was an example for the bronze star.

Many recipients will tell you it was "for doing my job; trying to save my ass! Trying to kill them sumbitches 'for they kilt us" (heard that one myself) and do not feel that they "earned" it any more or less than their other brothers, many of whom were never recognized with the citation.

The following is an example of the Citation for a Bronze Star:

FOR HEROISM IN CONNECTION WITH GROUND OPERATIONS IN THE REPUBLIC OF VIETNAM. PRIVATE FIRST CLASS THYOT DISTINGUISHED HIMSELF ON 29 MARCH 1971 WHILE SERVING AS LEAD MAN DURING COMBAT OPERATIONS IN THUA THIEN PROVIENCE, REPUBLIC OF VIETNAM. WHILE SET UP IN A NIGHT DEFENSIVE POSITION, PRIVATE THYOT'S PLATOON CAME UNDER ROCKET, GRENADE, AND SMALL ARMS FIRE FROM A NUMERICALLY SUPERIOR ENEMY FORCE AND SUSTAINED NUMEROUS CASUALTIES. DESPITE THE OVERWHELMING ODDS, PRIVATE THYOT ASSUMED HIS POSITION AND DELIVERED ACCURATE AND DEVESTATING SUPPRESSIVE FIRE. HE CONTINUALLY SUBJECTED HIMSELF TO THE INTENSE BARRAGE TO ADMINISTER TO THE WOUNDED AND HELP ORGANIZE HIS PLATOON'S DEFENSE. WHEN MEDICAL EVACUATION HELICOPTER ARRIVED AND DREW FIRE, PRIVATE THYOT AGAIN SUCESSFULLY ENGAGED THE ENEMY, THEREBY ALLOWING THE WOUNDED TO BE EXTRACTED. HIS ACTIONS WERE INSTRUMENTAL IN GAINING FIRE SUPERIORITY AND EVENTUALLY ROUTING THE ENEMY FROM THE AREA. PRIVATE FIRST CLASS THYOT'S PERSONAL BRAVERY AND DEVOTION TO DUTY WERE IN KEEPING WITH THE HIGHEST TRADITIONS OF THE MILITARY SERVICE AND REFLECT GREAT CREDIT UPON HIMSELF, HIS UNIT, AND THE UNITED STATES ARMY.

There were many more (it seems) heroes in days gone by. Then again, the media only lets us know the "real" story when it fits their narrative.

I think, the at-home citizenry is far more receptive of our vets than of the returning vets during the "conflict". The gummint is less concerned with our vets (from any war) now than then. Just rambling, not trying to derail thread about the subject matter.

73, Mark


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

A neighbor up the road from me just had an article in the paper about him and his service in Vietnam. I have known him all my life and never knew he went to Viet Nam.

I can only imagine the things some of those men lived through.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

The best friend I have ever had was a Vietnam vet and I never knew he had received a bronze star until after his passing eight and half years ago knew him for over twenty five years and he never said a word.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Frank Burns got a Purple Heart from receiving shell fragments in his eye while under sniper fire---egg shell fragment.

Colonel Sherman T Potter got his purple heart when his still exploded in Guam during WW2


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Purple Heart is basically wounded in action but can be extended to wounded in combat zone.

Bronze Star is awarded for acts of heroism, acts of merit, or meritorious service in a combat zone. May be awarded by Captains. Can receive one for longevity and can be considered a morale booster.

Silver Star is awarded for gallantry in action. Actively engaged in battle and going above the call of duty.

Distinguished Service Cross is going above the call of duty displaying conspicuous gallantry at a great risk to his own life.

The Medal of Honor is pretty obvious and is a political award. Goes through an extensive collaboration process before being presented by the President on behalf of Congress.

You only wear one medal of each award. Each subsequent award is the oak leaf cluster worn on lapel pin that corresponds to the medal.

They tried to award my grandfather with a Purple Heart while on R&R in the Pacific Theater. A guy cut his hammock, Pa stuck his hands out to break his fall and sliced his hand open on a can. Pa didn't care for medals and for sure wasn't going to be dishonest to attain one. My grandfather was a highly dedicated soldier and his service reflects it. Was up for the Distinguished Service Cross but "there was a war and papers got lost" as Pa told me. Also received a battlefield commission. Here's a few of the news clippings I've found from the first days of Korea. There are more but Granny moves stuff and sometimes things get lost lol.







One of many Purple Hearts













Silver Star 9-22-50







Another Silver Star just a few days later 9-27-50

He had orders to attend General Staffing school and then Vietnam was inevitable. He decided to retire as a Lieutenant Colonel and I got to enjoy my Paw Paw. He did say he would've made General but he never expressed regrets and admitted he didn't think he would've survived Vietnam.


----------

